# Anybody purchased Solid Fuels: coal, turf, briquettes, blocks recently?



## Jister (5 Sep 2005)

Has anybody purchased solid fuel recently, any idea what the prices are at the moment.

Is there value to be had by purchasing in bulk? (1 ton on a pallet etc.)


----------



## Carpenter (5 Sep 2005)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*

No, haven't bought any solid fuel recently but my local hardware store / fuel merchant generally advertises any potential price increase in briquettes a few weeks in advance and I always stock up.  don't know if it's any real advantage but human nature being what it is I can't resist the the urge to beat a price increase, bit like the impending price increases at the petrol pumps, I suppose.


----------



## Jister (5 Sep 2005)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*

I am thinking more of a bulk purchase with a couple of neighbours, a pallet of coal each or whatever, we have access to a forklift and the necessary trailer to collect the stuff, I just don't know if there is much of a saving to be made.


----------



## ajapale (6 Sep 2005)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*

what part of the country are you in? Is it a rural area or part of a smoke control zone? I find that good value can be had in rural areas especially in the south from your local dairy cooperative branch. Ring up the branch manager and they might be able to give you a bulk discount.

aj


----------



## Magna (15 Sep 2005)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*

Get your wee trailer and call down to Littleton on the Cork / Dublin rd and call to the BNM plant and get your "seconds" briquettes loose and in pulk.  Cheap.  Go early as there does b q's in October & November.


----------



## Miner (16 Sep 2005)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*

That's Littleton in Co. Tipp I presume.  Could always buy a plot of turf and save it yourself, I paid €130 for a half plot which lasts me the year.


----------



## ajapale (20 Sep 2005)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*



> Could always buy a plot of turf and save it yourself.



You could of course do this however it is important to factor in the cost of your own labour. Try applying the minimum wage to your own time and the time of family and friends saving turf and it might not be as economical a proposition.

aj


----------



## *indi* (9 Jan 2006)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*

Forgive the stupid question - but is turf a smokeless fuel (i.e. can you burn it in Dublin?) If so, anyone know where you can buy it? If not, anyone know where I can get the smell in bottled format?


----------



## Berlin (9 Jan 2006)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*

I know briquettes are considered smokeless - so wouldn't turf be the same?


----------



## ajapale (9 Jan 2006)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*

For the purposes of the air pollution acts Peat Briquettes, Turf and Timber Blocks are considered to comply with the act.


----------



## Theo Goon (9 Jan 2006)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*

bought 50 bags of turf down the country recently for 110 euro.


----------



## bond-007 (9 Jan 2006)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*

Is it ok to burn smoky coal in a smoke control area so long as the coal is purchased outside the area?


----------



## WaterSprite (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*

I can't imagine that it's ok to burn smokey coal in a smoke-restricted area.  There's no reason why where you bought it should have anything to do with it.


----------



## ajapale (24 Feb 2006)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*

The act bans the marketing, distribution and sale of smokey coal in Smoke Control Areas. It does not ban the burning of such coal. So Bond is correct.

In fairness Mary Harney's leglislation of 1990 has been effective in eliminating the smokey coal induced smogs in Dublin and other east coast towns. Whether it has had any effect on the West Coast Cities and towns is a moot point as the prevailing westerly winds never (or very rarely) allow the thermal inversions which led the the smogs in the east coast.


----------



## Swallows (25 Feb 2006)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*

Theo Goon, I would be interested to know where you bought your turf from? I am burning briquettes at the moment but at that price turf might be cheaper.


----------



## danaforever (28 Feb 2006)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*

Hi there, living in Clonskeagh and bought 12 bales of briqettes and 3 large bags of smokeless coal locally for €70.


----------



## trish71 (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*

What is the best price for briquettes in Dublin city area at present - I buy 3 or 4 a week , usually 3.95 or so.Has anyone any better prices that don't involve going down the country?


----------



## DirtyH2O (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*

We used Gordon's Fuel depot in Harold's Cross back when we had a firelace for coal, briquettes and logs. They were always very competitve and better still deliver to your hearth! You could call for a quote, think they do bulk prices too.


----------



## PGD1 (10 Nov 2006)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*

I buy burquettes at my local Texcao and I think they were about 3.20 or 3.40 last year.


----------



## BurritoQueen (30 Oct 2008)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*

I;m buying 4 ton of dry Midlands turf for 500 is this a good price?


----------



## mystazia (8 Jan 2009)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*

i just bought coal (doubles, not premium) - 5 bags (40kg) for €64.80 at 4Homes Carrigaline, Co.Cork. got a price of €16 per bag (40kg) of premium polish coal from AMAC Farm Supplies Ltd, midleton co.cork


----------



## roker (15 Jan 2009)

*Re: Anybody purchased coal, turf, briquettes recently?*

The price of coal went up with the oil, I suppose they thought they could make a bit extra. The oil went down again the coal did not, so I am using my oil more this winter. The coal is a rip off


----------



## onlineprint (1 Dec 2010)

Not sure if this is any help to anyone - Euro Fuels based just outside Waterford City on the Kilkenny side have their own branded bags of coal, not sure of the cost but it did cost 2 euro less last yr for us to buy on a weekly basis, why not ask about a bulk buy, its in a Orange bag. 

Website : [broken link removed]
Phone Number : 051 830380

Not connected to the company just a happy customer of theirs


----------



## seantheman (2 Dec 2010)

Prices in The Cope West Donegal
5 bags Doubles Coal 40kg €58
5 bags Premium Polish 40kg €60
5 bags Brown coal black diamond easyflame 40kg €55
3 bale BNM briquettes €10


----------



## twofor1 (2 Dec 2010)

I got BNM briquettes recently in Woodies, 2 for €7.50, my local petrol station charge €4.99 each.

http://www.buy4now.ie/woodiesdiy/productdetail.aspx?pid=10372&loc=P&catid=11.47


----------



## ajapale (3 Dec 2010)

I dont know about the quality but the imported ones that I have seen are 10kg whereas the BnM ones are 12.5kg.

The imported ones I have seen are shrinkwrapped but the BnM ones are not.

There are no markings on the imported ones so Im not sure about the where they come from. (I would guess Latvia).

aj


----------



## npgallag (3 Dec 2010)

briquettes €2.99 in Ganleys in Longford..!!

http://www.ganlys.ie/


----------



## georged3rd (14 Dec 2010)

Any recommendations for coal suppliers in North Wicklow? Ideally looking for good value, long lasting & warm 40KG bags of coal. About 6 of them delivered.


----------



## Complainer (25 Nov 2011)

Aldi have briquettes at €3.49 a bale, I hear.


----------



## smyths (25 Nov 2011)

McDonaghs, Galway hav 10 bales of briquettes for 32.50 for the past few months.  Great value.  (no connection.  Just a customer)By the way, with this EU objection to us using our boglands, are the days of burning Peat Briquettes numbered?


----------



## jimmyd (26 Nov 2011)

Our local co-op are €3 per bale until Wednesday in Galway, got 260 bales today.


----------



## thedaras (30 Nov 2011)

Bought five bales of Bord Na Mona briquettes for e19.25 ..works out at 3.85 a bale..
Posters have mentioned bales,but Im not sure if they mean Bord Na Mona bales,I have used some others and they didnt seem to have the same burning power as BnM..


----------



## ajapale (30 Nov 2011)

thedaras said:


> ..
> Posters have mentioned bales,but Im not sure if they mean Bord Na Mona bales,I have used some others and they didnt seem to have the same burning power as BnM..



The Aldi ones are Baltic and weigh 11kg against the BnM ones that are 12.5kg


----------



## horusd (30 Nov 2011)

seantheman said:


> Prices in The Cope West Donegal
> 5 bags Doubles Coal 40kg €58
> 5 bags Premium Polish 40kg €60
> 5 bags Brown coal black diamond easyflame 40kg €55
> 3 bale BNM briquettes €10



That's very good value. The local fuel merchant charges €20 for a 40kg bag...


----------



## Petermack (1 Dec 2011)

Just looking on Donedeal earlier and there is an ad there for Polish coal for €9.87 for a 40Kg bag ex VAT. http://www.donedeal.ie/for-sale/heating/2774357

I'm not associated with the seller.


----------



## thedaras (1 Dec 2011)

I should have added in my earlier post that I bought these in Texaco petrol station;
"Bought five bales of Bord Na Mona briquettes for e19.25 ..works out at 3.85 a bale"..


----------



## twofor1 (1 Dec 2011)

Spar beside the Mill House Pub in Stillorgan have BNM Briquettes, 3 for €10.00 until 04/12/11.


----------

